# Which model to get? CZ 75B or 85B?



## avigar

This will be my first 9mm semi-auto. It will be used mainly for target/range shooting. I've had a chance to shoot a few rounds with a 75B Stainless Steel. It felt very comfortable. I have not handled an 85B. Any advantages/disadvantages to either model? My understanding is that the 85B is an upgraded version? BTW, does anyone know if the 75B in SS Matte is still made available? Thanks.


----------



## cclaxton

Mainly ambidextrous safety/decocker and slide release. 
Also, the combat version has a different trigger that has adjustable reset. 
Other than that it is the same as a 75B. 

You can get the non-B version without the firing pin block...a bit nicer trigger.

If you are a lefty, get the 85.

Or if you want the combat trigger, the the 85B combat. 

I recommend the Cz custom shop (Ghost products)

There is no more accurate 9mm that I have found. 

Avoid Wolf Ammo and similar steel cased, matte finished ammo and Aguila.

It will shoot anything else. 

If you want a tac rail, get the SP-01.

You will not regret a Cz purchase...better than Sig IMHO.
CC


----------



## Overkill0084

The CZ 85 is essentially a 75 with an ambidextrous safety. The CZ85 Combat adds a couple more thing, Adj sights & Ext Mag release.
If CZs site is to be believed, the Matte stainless is still available.
CZ-USA -> CZ 75 B Stainless


----------



## MISSALOT

C






cz 75 is available matt stsnless, I have spo1 shadow custom shop that has 1000s f rounds through it wolf ammo as well its never picky about ammo, also have 2075 rami for ccw.


----------



## ronmail65

cclaxton said:


> *Mainly ambidextrous safety/decocker* and slide release.
> Also, the combat version has a different trigger that has adjustable reset.
> Other than that it is the same as a 75B.
> 
> You can get the non-B version without the firing pin block...a bit nicer trigger.
> 
> If you are a lefty, get the 85.
> 
> Or if you want the combat trigger, the the 85B combat.
> 
> I recommend the Cz custom shop (Ghost products)
> 
> There is no more accurate 9mm that I have found.
> 
> Avoid Wolf Ammo and similar steel cased, matte finished ammo and Aguila.
> 
> It will shoot anything else.
> 
> If you want a tac rail, get the SP-01.
> 
> You will not regret a Cz purchase...better than Sig IMHO.
> CC


Are you saying that the safety on the 75B and 85B actually functions as a "de-cocker"? I'm asking because I like the "de-cocker" feature - as in the model 75BD, but that model is not available in stainless which would be ideal. But if the 75B safety "de-cocks", then I'll go for that one in stainless.


----------



## drcook

ronmail65 said:


> Are you saying that the safety on the 75B and 85B actually functions as a "de-cocker"? I'm asking because I like the "de-cocker" feature - as in the model 75BD, but that model is not available in stainless which would be ideal. But if the 75B safety "de-cocks", then I'll go for that one in stainless.


The 75B/85B safety DOES NOT decock the pistol. It is a safety only. You can decock a non-BD safely with practice. Unless specified, the new gen pistols, ie: "B" have a firing pin block, hence the "B" in the designation,


----------



## manta

I own a 75 spo1, i can recommend it great pistol.


----------

